# Butcher Block Countertop Cutting Help



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

My wife recently purchased a butcher block countertop for our kitchen island. The countertop has a 9/64" top layer of solid walnut, over particleboard. ( I know this is not ideal but it falls within our budget and my wife will now stop harassing me for a new island top) So the particleboard brings up my question. The butcher block is approximately 2 feet longer than we need so I will have to cut at least one end off. I cant imagine having the particle board exposed on one of the ends because this is an island that is visible from all four sides so I am trying to devise a plan to keep both of the existing finished ends visible. The current width of the butcher block is exactly the right size

I have attached some sketches where you can see my existing countertop and the glass top stove that sits in the middle of the counter. I am leaning towards figure 1 or figure 2 for potential cut out options of the new butcher block to replace the existing countertop. Figure 3 would be the easiest but it would expose the particle board end. I would appreciate any input that you can provide.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

When you cut the block to size, can you cut the scrap to strips to hide the particleboard?


----------



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

That may work. Fortunately the inside that hugs up against the stop top is partially hidden as the stove slightly floats over it.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

A picture or two would make it a lot more clear than the sketches you have provided.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I would cut both ends of the panel so that they are shaped like "cut 1" in your figure 2. The tongues should be the proper length to place the single small seam centered on the stovetop.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Before you cut the block to size, can you cut a section say…1 inch off of the waste end? Then after cutting the board to size, reattach the end with glue and brad nails. sand to closely match the bigger piece.

Just thinking. I don't know what else I would do.

Or, as the jinxman said, cut strips to cover the exposed edge to create an edge band. If you do a good job, no one will ever know any different unless you spill the beans!


----------



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. Attached is a picture of the old counter that I will be replacing.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Cut the end off at 45° And save it. Then cut it to length at 45° and glue the end back on. I'm not sure how well that will work, but it's an option. I'd have to see the top to know.


----------



## fsutim (May 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the help. I ended up cutting both ends like figure 2 cut 1 lIke Kazoo Man suggested. I ended up with a small seam in the back middle that is barely noticeable after gluing and clamping the two pieces together.


----------

